# Does anyone know of a good tutorial for custom Storenvy stores?



## connorfor2 (May 3, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good tutorial for making custom Storenvy stores? 

Or do you prefer BigCartel better? I'm really drawn to the ease of use in terms of customers at Storenvy and their free stores.


----------



## xoxjanette (Jun 30, 2011)

This might be a good starting point:

Resources: Storenvy store customization tutorial from Assault | The Storenvy Blog


----------



## connorfor2 (May 3, 2011)

xoxjanette said:


> This might be a good starting point:
> 
> Resources: Storenvy store customization tutorial from Assault | The Storenvy Blog



Thanks... That was actually the only article I was able to find also.

I consider myself very computer literate. I have my own blog with wordpress and I customized it quite a bit. 

BUT, this Storenvy stuff is way out of my league. Most likely will just buy a template if I decide to use them for my shopping cart or wtv.


----------



## JonCrawford (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey guys. Jon here, founder of Storenvy. Let me know if you have any questions. We're always happy to help!

There are a couple great theme designers in our community. You should try posting in the Storenvy forums or reaching out to guys like Awaken Design.

We're starting to put together developer guides now that will make it easier to customize your store.

You should check out the new stuff we've been rolling out including custom domains and fancy JavaScript support: Storenvy June Newsletter

Thanks!

Jon


----------



## paddylonergan (Sep 4, 2010)

I had stores with both Big Cartel and Storenvy - both are top notch. I recently moved to just Storenvy though as they offer more with their free package as in terms of more products photos etc. I was paying the $9.99 a month for three product photos and domain, while Storenvy offers five products photos for free .


----------

